# WOW...look at my BEAUTIFUL, unique, blue GSD!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I'm SO excited!

We have a 9-yr. old GSD (Titan) and we tragically and unexpectedly lost our 7-yr. old GSD female (Nikka) just a few weeks ago. Both came from the same breeder - but different parents. She breeds EXCEPTIONAL dogs!

She got out of the business a couple of years ago but I contacted her right after Nikka died to see if there was any chance she was back in the business. As it turns out, she decided to get back into it on a limited basis - and her first litter in 1.5 years was born in mid-April. 

As you can see - the parents are BEAUTIFUL! This was Gitta's first litter - and unbeknownst to the breeder - mom and dad both carried the blue recessive gene! In 16 years of breeding she said this has never happened - and 3 of the 4 pups came out with this coloring!

I've NEVER seen GSD's that look like this and I have to say - I think our little Kaiya is BEAUTIFUL!!! Those blue eyes just struck me immediately!! Not only does she have the blue in her - she has a white spot on her chest, too! I cannot even begin to imagine what she will look like as an adult - as I've Googled Blue German Shepherds and haven't found a pic of one puppy yet that has her coloring. She's just AWESOME - and I can't wait to bring her home on June 15th!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

She's a pretty little thing! Congratulations!

Sorry to hear about the loss of your Nikka.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

She is a pretty little thing. Have you picked a name?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

She's a beauty


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Thank you SO much. Whereas Titan is our regal, obedient, PERFECT GSD...Nikka was our class clown!! She was the alpha of the litter, and SUCH a handful - but we can't believe how much we miss all of that orneriness in our home 

As it turns out - looks like our Kaiya is ALSO the alpha of her litter - and very high drive - so we're bringing that 'spunk' back...in quite a unique little package too! As my family and friends are saying - this is Nikka's gift to us from heaven! 

(and gotta love those pink pads on her feet, too! LOL)

I've attached pics of Titan and Nikka as well...

The first pic is of Nikka, the second is of both (Titan is in the back) and the third is a pic taken toward the end when she was fighting for her life...that's me holding her while she was sleeping. That pic breaks my heart - but it is SO special to me!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, that last photo, there is no words. It's amazing you have a photo like that. She was a beauty!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Thank you.

Yes, it's still fairly raw - as she just passed away on April 5th. My husband snapped that pic at the vet hospital when I crawled in the kennel with her and it was definitely a 'moment' he captured.

She can never be replaced - but our new little addition is definitely replacing some of that sadness with excitement and smiles!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Who is the breeder you got your blue girl from? Whats your girls pedigree? She is PRECIOUS!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Nikka was a beautiful girl. You can tell the last photo is a very special photo.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

My breeder is Stoneridge Shepherds in Spring Hill, KS - right outside of Kansas City. Have gotten all my GSD's from her!! 

I'll get all the paperwork on her pedigree - but this is the link to what's up on her site about Mom and Dad now. Wanna' translate? LOL

Stoneridge Shepherds Available Litters and Puppies


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't find any of Quando's or Gitta's pedigree or titles. They don't even state if they have their OFA's on the website. It's missing loads of info....

It also states they don't to PAT tests, does that mean your girl wasn't temperament tested?


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

She just got back into breeding - and her website is VERY outdated - so it doesn't surprise me that there aren't more details on her site.

She always temperament tests (is doing that this week as the pups are 7 wks. old on Wednesday) and she flew to Germany to get Gitta and brought her back herself!

For me, I'm just happy to get a 3rd pup from her - as Titan and Nikka have been the most incredible dogs I've ever owned in my life! We are getting her as a family companion and although I will get all her pedigree info next week - I've gotta' say - it's not that big of a deal to me  (Although the one thing I do remember is that all of her dogs are OFA Certified - that's a biggie).


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry about the loss of your beloved girl, your dogs are beautiful and that new pup is a little beauty also. Can't wait to see her as she grows.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. I"m so sorry for your loss. I hope pretty little Miss Kaiya can help fill the void left. I love the blue GSDs.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, she was beautiful as is your boy (they actually remind me of mine) . And that baby is PRECIOUS!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the pic of you holding Nikka. That brought tears to my eyes. What they do to our hearts is amazing!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful girl she was- so sorry you lost her. That is one cute little pup! She looks like she's got quite a little attitude to go along with that unusual color


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> My breeder is Stoneridge Shepherds in Spring Hill, KS - right outside of Kansas City. Have gotten all my GSD's from her!!
> 
> I'll get all the paperwork on her pedigree - but this is the link to what's up on her site about Mom and Dad now. Wanna' translate? LOL
> 
> Stoneridge Shepherds Available Litters and Puppies



Oh wow those people are basically my neighbors, I live in Spring Hill, KS too.
I have never heard of their kennel, and have never seen a dog out of their breeding, even on the schutzhund fields and I am familiar with everyone in the area involved in schutzhund in this area

If this is the same Q litter of the Blumenkamp kennel then this is the pedigree of the sire of your puppy but just a litter mate to the sire. They do not have the sire listed on the pedigree database. I'm sure if that dog had a title or show rating she would have posted it proudly on there. Maybe she hasn't updated the site, but she updated it enough to display the litter. I figure someone trying to sell a litter would try to show off the parents accomplishments as proudly as possible. 

V Quina vom Blumenkamp - German shepherd dog

The Dam of the litter Gitta, doesn't have even her full name listed anywhere on their website. So I guess when you find out you can show us and we can take a look at it. 


There is no health testing listed but I just hope that is lack of information on the sire and dam available on the website. From what I can tell with the lack of information both parents are not titled or show rated. If they are then thats great. But I would prefer to see the parents titled and show rated for the lines they are from. 

I do hope for the sake of breeding practices that she discontinues breeding those two dogs, at the very least together. Breeding blue German Shepherds is a fault and that is not a good turn out if 3 out of 4 puppies were blue. I think Blue German Shepherds can be pretty cool looking but it is against the standard. There are some breeders that breed specifically for color and it is a shame to exploit the dogs for that. 


At the very least your puppy is cute and you love her to death and that is what really matters! Keep us posted with more photos as she grows! 

I am also sorry to hear of the loss of your previous female. She looks like she had a wonderful full life and knew lots of love and joy.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not worried about checking her pedigree out thoroughly - I trust my breeder COMPLETELY. Titan and Nikka are (were) the best dogs I've ever owned - great temperaments, healthy, intelligent, loyal, beautiful dogs. We're getting another one because our girl had cancer - and with having TWO great experiences with her - not to mention friends who have also had her dogs and have had great experiences - I wanted to go right back to her and get another one.

I've read a lot about the blue GSD's since finding out what ours was - and was hoping no one would mention that it is a breed 'fault' in this thread. I'm not getting another GSD with the criteria it has to have specific, breed standard coloring - I'm getting one for all the reasons mentioned above!  

Since I'm not in the business of breeding, showing or training GSD's - her color isn't even a 'blip' on my radar screen. I actually am LOVING it that I've never, ever seen one with color like hers - she's unique!!

I know one thing for sure - my breeder did not 'plan' this. This is the mom's 1st litter - so there was no way of knowing this was going to happen - it just did! But since it did - honestly - I'm glad it happened to ME!!  

Thanks, everyone, for all your kind comments about Nikka - and about my new 'colorful' girl!!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Congrat's. Kaiya was the name I was going to use for a girl so I am glad you have it for such a special one. I ended up with a boy (Shay). We lost our beloved Aussie at the end of March. I have one of those last pix too that are bittersweet. I look forward to seeing more pix of the unique coloration as she grows.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Since you mentioned it, yes the color is a fault.
Why should you care that the color is a fault?

Because the color is faulty, people deliberately select against breeding dogs that produce that color. Which means to get that color requires combining a whole lot of recessive genes. When you start doubling up on a recessive gene to get a certain color, you're also doubling up a lot of other recessive genes- potentially those that cause health or temperament issues.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

To the OP you asked of someone could translate the information on the dogs. I figured I would help out. I meant no offense mentioning blue is a fault. I personally like how striking blues can be. My boyfriend loves them and wants one. 

So please don't think I was trying to offend. I just thought you wanted the information.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Honestly, with all due respect, I LOVE this website and have been pouring over it for hours the past several weeks - and even several years ago when I got my first 2 GSD's. I realize there are many on here who are serious, highly knowledgeable, breeders, trainers and owners - and I truly do respect that.

I've also read lots of posts from regular people like me who absolutely LOVE the breed and truly care about getting a high quality dog - but don't want to go as 'deep' into the details and debates about what constitutes a perfect specimen of a German Shepherd.

If you re-read my post - you will see that my breeder does NOT -purposely breed blue GSD's. This is the first time in 16 years that one of her litters had any blues in it - and again - it was the mom's first litter - so it was impossible to know. If you look at both of their pictures, you'll see neither of them is one little tiny bit blue - they just obviously both carried the gene unexpectedly. I've been doing tons and tons of reading and I know for a fact this can and does happen - so I really don't understand why it's being pointed out to me how 'bad' or faulty it is. 

Honestly, my beautiful, YOUNG Nikka passed away less than 2 months ago from cancer and it was devastating. This beautiful, little puppy that is coming into our world in 10 days is a happy, happy thing for us! It is fun for me to share our story and her picture with people who love German Shepherds - that's why I did it. What I didn't do is post this to debate blue GSD's and why they're faulty, why my breeder shouldn't breed her parents again (I never said she was), and why a blue GSD is just a faulty version of the standard. I'm not showing her - and I'm not trying to pass her off as something she's not. It just doesn't matter - and like I said - I LOVE that she looks different - even if it was unexpected!

Please, I'd like to kindly request no one else 'raining on my parade'. I'm really excited and just wanted to share my excitement with others who love this breed and especially understand after losing one the joy a new one brings...it's that simple!

Thank you!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Not trying to rain on your parade at all.
Just pointing out why blue is considered an issue.
If the breeder was determined to spay the bitch to prevent repeat breedings, then I could in good conscience say that the breeder is a reputable breeder.

My husband owned a liver GSD many years ago that turned out to be one of the best working dogs he ever had. It's not the color, it's what it says, or doesn't say, about the breeder.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I don't know what she's planning on doing with her in the future - as this was her first litter. Maybe she is planning on spaying her now - I just honestly don't know. It's really none of my business - I'm just buying a puppy from her - like I've done two other times before!


----------



## GSDLongTimer (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats on your bundle of joy and classy response Pied Piper. And so sorry you lost your girl too soon.

There really are many great people on this forum, unfortunately just like the real world there are people waiting to go on the offense and pounce. If you've had two great experiences with your breeder why wouldn't you go back? Ignore the nay sayers and those of us that are happy for you will celebrate with you! 

BTW, you made it very clear it was a first breeding and they were unaware both parents carried the blue gene....some people just like to 'bark'...non stop!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

4TheDawgies - no worries!!

I guess I just feel a bit 'defensive' of my breeder - and that caught me off guard. I was just wanting to be 'giddy' about my awesome looking little girl!! 

I was curious about some of the terminology - as it's been 7 years since I got my last puppy and 'pink papered' and terms like that are foreign to me!! LOL Regardless - I love her - and I love my breeder - so I'm a happy camper!!

Thanks for taking the time to respond - I do appreciate it!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really don't think anyone here was trying to offend you. They were just explaining some stuff.

Your pup is gorgeous and I can't wait to see her as she gets older. I also find blues very beautiful and wouldn't mind owning one(Probably only through a rescue). I am very sorry for the loss of your other dog.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> Because the color is faulty, people deliberately select against breeding dogs that produce that color. Which means to get that color requires combining a whole lot of recessive genes. *When you start doubling up on a recessive gene to get a certain color, you're also doubling up a lot of other recessive genes-* potentially those that cause health or temperament issues.


It sounds like you're saying that dogs who have the blue dilution gene would also be more likely to carry other recessive genes, *more so* than dogs who fall within the breed standard. 

Can you explain this a little more indepth?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on your new puppy, she is gorgeous, it will be cool to see how she turns out color wise

I am so sorry for your loss, it's never ever an easy thing;(


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's adorable. Cant wait to see her as she grows! I love blues. There used to be a blue that went to the dog park back home. He was GORGEOUS! Sorry about the girl you lost. never easy to go through. Good luck on your new baby when she gets home!!!!! and keep us updated on her!!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry about Nikka.

Your dogs are BEAUTIFUL! OMG, that puppy...tooo cute!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Nikka, I'm glad your new baby will help to fill her void! Be careful that your expectations aren't for a replacement ... the personality WILL be different .. the experiences will be brand new .. but I know you know all that. 

I feel for ya!! I lost my big, big baby (my 8 yr old white shepherd, Willow) a year ago. When I thought I might be losing her, I hugged her and held her as much as I possibly could. I STILL can't believe I'll never hug her again ... but with a new pup in the house, there's renewed spirit, renewed energy ... more smiles, and warm hearts. 

I'm looking forward to pics as the new pup grows up! The blue coloration should be interesting, and quite pretty!!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pup! She's absolutely beautiful! I have a Kaiya also! It's a great name ain't it? . So sorry to hear about your loss, and I hope you have many great years with your new pup! Be sure and keep us updated with pics on the gorgeous girl!:wub:


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

What a cutie! And she is so unique. Keep putting up pictures of her because I would love to see her as an adult!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Not an expert on blue dogs (although I do have a rodrigue oil)...arn't they more prone to skin issues?


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I am truly sorry anyone here could dare to make you feel bad. You have a stunning pup. You have a new life to help you feel joy again after such sorrow. Sometimes there are surprises in the most carefully planned breedings but yet the animals are amazing companions no matter the details. I adopted a GSD mix with NO tail after the loss of our special Aussie. I get to go through life explaining to children how "God made my boy very special without a tail". And you know what, that special lack of a tail was the sign that our angel boy led him to us. We would not have found him if he had a tail and if the shelter had tagged him differently online. Your Nikka led you right to a very special pup, the pup that was meant for you. Let NO ONE here or anywhere dampen your pride. Show pix and let the rest of us cheer you on wholeheartedly.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

What a cutie! So sorry for you loss 

So just the other day a saw a blue pup on a rescue I follow, here are the pic if you interested in seeing another blue baby out there...
Fenris (aka Fen) 2011 ~ ON TRIAL | Facebook


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love her she's a precious little fuzzball!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> I'm really excited and just wanted to share my excitement with others who love this breed and especially understand after losing one the joy a new one brings...it's that simple!
> 
> Thank you!


God Bless ya! Enjoy your amazing pup. I, for one, will enjoy photos of your pup as she grows-up.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Why would a person suggest "spaying" or altering a dog that produced a pup of "another" color?
It is a recessive gene and can "display" itself at any time......why would that render a dog "unsuitable" for breeding?.
According to the OP...this is the first breeding/litter for this female....now the breeder knows that the pairing of both parents can & will produce blue dogs.
*Personally...I would not repeat the breeding, but I definitely would not *throw the baby out with the bath water*...so to speak.

It is not any-one's place to judge......I think many tend to "jump the gun" when it comes to posters. Let people enjoy the opportunity to proudly introduce their pets!
JMO......

*To the OP......your puppy is stunning! Please continue to post pics!*


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Cute pup! I have seen pics of blue pups but not adults so will be looking forward to pictures as she grows 



neiltus said:


> Not an expert on blue dogs (although I do have a rodrigue oil)...arn't they more prone to skin issues?


There is no additional health risks because of color. The only risk is if you purchase from a breeder who breeds _for color_ ignoring everything else.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

wow amazing! how old?


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Kaiya will be 7 weeks old on Wednesday - those pics were taken of her this past Friday. I pick her up on the 15th! I will definitely keep putting pics of her up - as I'm SO excited to see what she is going to look like, too!

I have been scouring the internet for days ever since I found out she was a blue GSD on Friday - didn't even know such a thing existed! I just kept going on and on about how BEAUTIFUL and UNIQUE the pups were when I was out there!! Although I've found several pics - I've seen very few pics of adults - and the pup pics I have seen - all look very different than her. Many of them have the grayish/blue look all over, or mixed with a light tan color. What I haven't seen is the steel blue (she really looks more charcoal) with the RED (not to mention the little white spot on her chest thrown in for fun! 

@CaseysGSD - thank you SO much for sharing that link - that is one AWESOME looking pup!! Would love to follow his growth and see how he changes too! As the matter of fact, I really hope if anyone else who has a blue ends up following this thread - they post pics, too! I'm just DYING to see all the variety out there!

By the way, has anyone ever heard what the odds are of this happening? I know the rarerest of the rare are the ones that are ALL blue - as most are bi-colored.

Again, thank you for all of your kind comments - it's really fun talking to all of you! (and I agree - I feel that Nikka has a BIG hand in sending me such a unique little girl...as there was never a dull moment with her around!)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> It is not any-one's place to judge......I think many tend to "jump the gun" when it comes to posters. Let people enjoy the opportunity to proudly introduce their pets!
> JMO......
> 
> *To the OP......your puppy is stunning! Please continue to post pics!*


:thumbup:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cara Fusinato said:


> I am truly sorry anyone here could dare to make you feel bad. You have a stunning pup. You have a new life to help you feel joy again after such sorrow. Sometimes there are surprises in the most carefully planned breedings but yet the animals are amazing companions no matter the details. I adopted a GSD mix with NO tail after the loss of our special Aussie. I get to go through life explaining to children how "God made my boy very special without a tail". And you know what, that special lack of a tail was the sign that our angel boy led him to us. We would not have found him if he had a tail and if the shelter had tagged him differently online. Your Nikka led you right to a very special pup, the pup that was meant for you. Let NO ONE here or anywhere dampen your pride. Show pix and let the rest of us cheer you on wholeheartedly.


:thumbup:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> By the way, has anyone ever heard what the odds are of this happening? I know the rarerest of the rare are the ones that are ALL blue - as most are bi-colored.


Blues and livers aren't "rare" anymore. Now there are plenty of "breeders" out there marketing them as "rare" to draw in buyers not caring about health or temperament. 

Alta Tollhaus in the only reputable kennel I've ever seen have a blue pup
Ronnie Boy Blue | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I know there are some breeders breeding them that way on purpose - but has anyone ever read any statistics about how often this happens by chance?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Yes, I know there are some breeders breeding them that way on purpose - but has anyone ever read any statistics about how often this happens by chance?


There may be some being born that aren't registered and others might be registered as another color, but here's some data from 1999-2005 of how many were registered with the AKC as the color blue. There's no way to know if they were bred to be blue on purpose or if the recessive gene just popped up. 

1999-114
2000-126
2001-98
2002-106
2003-52
2004-63
2005-64

Just to give you an idea of what that means, in that 7 year period 623 Blues were registered. The total number of GSD registered during that same 7 year period was 341,957 (Again, that's just with the AKC)


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Interesting!!

Thanks so much for looking that up!!


----------



## Whiskey Six (Dec 19, 2001)

You have a beautiful puppy. The pic of you holding your dog brought tears to my eyes. I lost my 10 year old boy in November. We brought home a puppy in April. 

You know, one thing I really don't like about the GSD world is the elitism and quick disdain for anything remotely judged as inferior. Titles and certs seems to be all that matters. The OP said she couldn't care less about all that. She has no intention of breeding, showing or trialing her pup. She trusts her breeder and wants a new family member. Good for her.

My pup is my second from Chris Wild at Wildhaus Kennels. His pedigree is a who's who of champion working line dogs including WUSV and BSP champions. That said, I went to our first Schutzhund club training in 10 years this past Saturday. The club officers and training director looked at my impeccable pup and his pedigree and basically said "Eh, he might be suitable." They sure were quick to point out faults. Since they couldn't find any in him the training director just said "Ha ha, his harness is on wrong" and walked off. These GSD "professionals" were snobs to say the least. I was not welcomed with open arms but was reluctantly allowed to join their club. Lucky me. Pay my $150! This is the same attitude that caused me to leave the club 10 years ago. This time, though to **** with them. We will show them what an amazing dog is capable of.

The sad thing is I see the same elite, snobby attitudes here from many posters. Not everyone is after world champion caliber dogs with three lines of titles after their name. Some just want a loyal, intelligent, strong, beautiful family member.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Whiskey Six I hope you do show the club what your pup is made of. 
I look forward to some pics of Strider and Krieg, so will be looking for more posts from you!!!!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful pup! And I'm sorry for your loss. That beautiful picture is haunting, yet it a perfect expression of your love. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Yes, I know there are some breeders breeding them that way on purpose - but has anyone ever read any statistics about how often this happens by chance?


One reason you don't see them often, is breeders will cull the unwanted color that may pop up. So the statistics reported may be skewed.

I look forward to pics of Kaiya, and my condolences in the loss of Nikka.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> One reason you don't see them often, is breeders will cull the unwanted color that may pop up. So the statistics reported may be skewed.


If you mean "cull" as in "kill" as opposed to "sell to non-breeding homes" then I think that has become quite uncommon. A few breeders may do that, but I think it is very uncommonly done.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We've never had a blue or liver "yet".....BUT, if it were to happen, I could not see putting to death a puppy simply because of it's color.....
I would simply just place or sell the puppy as a companion animal only......besides...isn't that where the majority of puppies live their lives.?!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I completely agree, but I'm sure many breeders won't deal with the blues, livers or ones with major amount of white spotting. The US breeders probably are a bit softer than the ones oversea's. I can't link the other forum here, but if you do a search with the word culling on the PDB, it isn't as uncommon as we think


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There was a American Showline breeder I was looking at who has had blues pop up in her litters. She sells them to companion homes only and won't sell them with AKC paperwork. 

Do other breeders who have blues unintentionally sell the puppies without AKC paperwork normally?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Whiskey Six said:


> You have a beautiful puppy. The pic of you holding your dog brought tears to my eyes. I lost my 10 year old boy in November. We brought home a puppy in April.
> 
> You know, one thing I really don't like about the GSD world is the elitism and quick disdain for anything remotely judged as inferior. Titles and certs seems to be all that matters. The OP said she couldn't care less about all that. She has no intention of breeding, showing or trialing her pup. She trusts her breeder and wants a new family member. Good for her.
> 
> ...


that's awful!!!! is there not another club in your area??? i couldn't stand that crap.
( i really really really want a pup from chris lol. maybe after my goals are reached with my new pup and snickers is at the bridge in *hopefully fingers crossed* at least 7-9 years **tears up** such BEAUTIFUL well bred dogs)


and i agree-if you've had two wonderful dogs from her before then so what??
i've never seen a blue shepherd so please post pictures!!!! i am intrigued!!! what makes them blue?? is their hair a blue tint?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's really common for clubs to turn away certain "types" of dogs.
They assume at the outset that either the dog is unsuited for the work, or the owner by virtue of owning that "type" of dog, isn't a valuable investment of their time.

The presumption is that by selecting that "type" of dog, the owner has betrayed ignorance about the breed, dogs in general, or the sport. Rather than accept them into the club and attempt to educate the owner, they simply turn the owner away, OR, they attempt to sell the owner a "better" dog.

I have seen many clubs snub or outright reject people on that basis alone.

Many more will reject a dog that is say, suitable for club-level work, but not for higher competition. The dog could easily attain a BH and probably would be capable of SchH1 and possibly all the way to 3, but they reject the dog because their focus is on competing and making it to higher levels of competition, and they only accept applications from people who have the same goals, and a dog that they feel is suitable to accomplish those goals with.

To a degree, I can understand *some* of where they are coming from.
If someone brings a puppy who is truly not suited to the work, it places the club in a delicate position. 

Is it *fair* to a dog that doesn't have the temperament for it, to ask them to do bitework? Does the owner have goals for the dog that aren't realistic based on the reality of what the dog is? It can be especially frustrating to explain to an owner that his dog has issues that make training difficult. We often cannot see our own dogs clearly, and it can seriously impede training.

Many clubs are reluctant to invest time and effort into training a beginning handler- especially if the dog will prove to be more challenging to train because of temperament or drive issues. It can become a serious investment on the part of the helper and training director. Again, even more so if the owner cannot see or accept that the issues exist.

I am proud that my own club accepts anyone who has a desire to participate in the sport. We don't necessarily take all dogs, but the basis for excluding a dog is made only when the dog is unsafe. We work with everyone at the level they are at, and with the dog that they have.

Yes, perhaps we sometimes see that the dog was a poor choice for SchH, but we work at the level the dog can work at, and we gently educate the owner so that they are learning and growing, and prepare to make better decisions in the future should they purchase another dog.

I don't support the idea that SchH should be closed to dogs or handlers that don't have what it takes to go to the Nationals.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> I have been scouring the internet for days ever since I found out she was a blue GSD on Friday - didn't even know such a thing existed! I just kept going on and on about how BEAUTIFUL and UNIQUE the pups were when I was out there!! Although I've found several pics - I've seen very few pics of adults - and the pup pics I have seen - all look very different than her.


This is perhaps not what you are looking for, but here is an example of a blue GSD mix. The puppy in my avatar, and then here she is as an adult:









Sorry, not her most flattering picture (she's not evil I promise you!) but you can see her color well with the sun on her.

Congrats on your blue baby!!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> that's awful!!!! is there not another club in your area??? i couldn't stand that crap.
> ( i really really really want a pup from chris lol. maybe after my goals are reached with my new pup and snickers is at the bridge in *hopefully fingers crossed* at least 7-9 years **tears up** such BEAUTIFUL well bred dogs)
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Michele - I'm the OP. Did you see my post? I put pics up of my new, blue girl coming home in 6 days! She was 6 wks. old in that pic taken 1 week ago. The most unique colored GSD I've EVER seen!! Have been digging around for a week now online to find a pic of a blue pup with similar coloring to hers - haven't found one yet!! (And I'm REALLY anxious to see what she'll look like as an adult!)


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> This is perhaps not what you are looking for, but here is an example of a blue GSD mix. The puppy in my avatar, and then here she is as an adult:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I swear I've been POURING over every internet site I can find with pics of blue GSD's to see if I can find an adult that might be what my unique girl will look like all grown up. I think I may have just found it - what do you think?

It looks like my girl is a bit more red and she also has that unique little white patch on her chest - but this is the closest I have found!

(Is this adult American line or German line? Our girl is German line).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> I swear I've been POURING over every internet site I can find with pics of blue GSD's to see if I can find an adult that might be what my unique girl will look like all grown up. I think I may have just found it - what do you think?


She'll probably change quite a bit between now and when she reaches maturity so it's hard to say...but I bet she'll be beautiful!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I'm still incredibly thrilled for you, excited to see the full album of pix, and I will roll my eyes along with you as we collectively say "Urg. PUPPY behavior". Yikes. If I could hit my puppy with a ray gun and poof be at 1 year I would be super happy.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Although she is a very pretty pup, I can't see any of the 'blue'. I'm very intrigued by the idea of a blue shepherd but I can't see it in the photos. Maybe it's just that I'm uneducated, so help me to see the blue. What exactly makes this pretty pup so blue? Not trying to be a smart***, just curious. I don't see it.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I'm uneducated too...didn't even know they existed until a week ago!

Really, you can see it more in person. The main distinguishing feature is their BLUE eyes. The black fur doesn't look black - it looks more charcoal gray (at least in Kaiya's case). Plus, it looks like it's sprinkled in powder on the tips. And just to add a little more 'flavor' to the mix - notice that Kaiya has no black pigment on the pads of her feet! 

I get her on Wednesday - so I'll be able to post a lot more pics!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I think your pup looks a bit like the one I posted from Alta Tollhaus (blue/red pup)

Leah good shot of "blue" Rosa and "black" Niko

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT
This explains the "blue" dilution pretty well


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dog's sister (littermate) had a blue puppy. His name is Dutch.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

she looks more diluted color pigment than really the same as what is call a "blue" IMO


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> I think your pup looks a bit like the one I posted from Alta Tollhaus (blue/red pup)
> 
> Leah good shot of "blue" Rosa and "black" Niko
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the blue/red pup pic? Would love to see it!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Liesje said:


> My dog's sister (littermate) had a blue puppy. His name is Dutch.


Is the top and middle pic the same dog??


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

here's some pics of a blue(grey) GS that I know.

he's 8 or 9 yrs old in these pics


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Liesje said:


>


My DH said they had a GSD when he was a kid (1950's) that looked just like this pup and they called her Dusty because she looked like she had dust on her coat!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Is the top and middle pic the same dog??


They are all the same dog. His name is Dutch (I think his registered name is Alta-Tollhaus Ronnie, he's from the R litter). The newborn pic shows he is blue, you can clearly see it next to the other puppies. Sometimes it's hard to tell until you see a blue dog next to a regular one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

More good pics of Dutch


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

This is the link I posted to the blue pup. It is the same pup Lies is posting pics of "dutch"



sagelfn said:


> Alta Tollhaus in the only reputable kennel I've ever seen have a blue pup
> Ronnie Boy Blue | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG!!! Dutch is GORGEOUS.... I'm in love:wub::wub::wub:
he's sooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

She's very cute. congrats on your new girl and I'm so sorry for your loss. can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> I swear I've been POURING over every internet site I can find with pics of blue GSD's to see if I can find an adult that might be what my unique girl will look like all grown up. I think I may have just found it - what do you think?
> 
> It looks like my girl is a bit more red and she also has that unique little white patch on her chest - but this is the closest I have found!
> 
> (Is this adult American line or German line? Our girl is German line).


...But if she's red, white & blue, she MUST be American! 

Seriously, though, she's beautiful. (I'm still holding out for a purple one, though. I love purple. A purple GSD would be the ultimate in canine perfection.)


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!

Congratulations on your new puppy!

Here's a good link for blues: Photos of Blue, Liver, and Fawn German Shepherds!
There is a solid blue on that site too.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Marytess said:


> OMG!!! Dutch is GORGEOUS.... I'm in love:wub::wub::wub:
> he's sooooooooooooo cute.


I agree!! OMG....that is the cutest pic EVER!!

Sure would love to see pics of him as an adult!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I like the eyes in those posted photos...pretty cool.

So, to re-ask my question...are blues and livers prone to skin issues moreso than non-blue and non-liver GSDs. I know that blue and fawn Dobes have a host of skin and eye issues.

If this is the case, in your process of being a good home, you might want to consider speaking with your vet regarding any extra care for the dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

neiltus said:


> So, to re-ask my question...are blues and livers prone to skin issues moreso than non-blue and non-liver GSDs. I know that blue and fawn Dobes have a host of skin and eye issues.


No, there are no known health issues associated with the dillution gene in GSDs.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> No, there are no known health issues associated with the dillution gene in GSDs.


Thanks! I was very curious as to this....


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Here she is...just brought her home today!!

She's 8 weeks old today and she is absolutely, positively GORGEOUS!!!

9-yr old Titan is being QUITE the gentleman, too!!

Here's a link to a 2.5 minute video I just posted on Facebook as well!

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

*** Removed by MOD - Personal disagreements with breeder are not to be aired on the board - Contact OP privately is you wish to discuss this further ***


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I'm the OP of this thread. I have SUCH a heavy heart right now...we had to put our 9-yr. old male to sleep Friday night :teary:

Here's the story: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/161198-i-am-complete-total-shock.html


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

So sorry, PiedPiper.... :teary: What a devastating loss, and so soon after your other devastating loss! I'm glad you have Kaiya to help you heal & keep your house from being too silent.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Dogaroo said:


> So sorry, PiedPiper.... :teary: What a devastating loss, and so soon after your other devastating loss! I'm glad you have Kaiya to help you heal & keep your house from being too silent.


Thank you so much.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, no ... I'm SO sorry to hear about Titan!!!! My heart cries for you!!! *hug*


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

Blues, livers, whites, & longcoats have existed in the GSD breed since the beginning & will continue to exist in the breed because such genes can travel hidden through an infinite number of generations of dogs with standard black pigment. Horand v Grafrath had at least one white longcoated grandparent. While breed standards represent ideals to strive for, it also must be remembered that for the most part, the writing & changing of the breed standards have been in the hands of only a very few people who had control of national breed clubs & breed standards have been changed a number of times with some of those changes to breed standards having been made for political or other invalid reasons. 
After World War 2, due to political issues within the SV and a lack of knowledge of GSD color genetics the SV changed their standard to reject white dogs. The GSDCA followed the SV's lead shortly after that by also changing the AKC breed standard to make white a disqualifying color. I haven't yet been able to find any verifiable information yet on exactly when or why the SV made blue an unregisterable color, but the GSDCA's making blue a disqualfying color was due to breed club politics & came about after a bicolor blue & tan dog, Hoobin's Gray Boy, finished his championship & even won BIS awards. I was acquainted with someone who knew the dog personally & she told me Gray Boy was a beautiful animal, a very impressive mover, and that when the dog attained his championship, took BIS awards, and in the process angered GSDCA "powers that be" by beating some of their best dogs in the process, those GSDCA "powers that be" moved to make blue a disqualifying color (and livers too by requiring that addition to white being a disqualyfing color, any GSD whose nose isn't predominantly black also be disqualified. Blue dogs have blue noses, liver dogs have liver noses, thus this addition to the standard effectively made blues and livers to be disqualifying colors. It appears that something very similar to the GSDCA's politically motivated change in the AKC standard has also happened in the UKC when the UKC standard was changed after a particular blue and tan GSD finished his UKC championship.
Almost ALL of the most important sires in the history of the breed carried white and/or blue or liver or carried ALL THREE -WHITE, BLUE, LIVER. Many of the most important and influential contemporary sires also carry one or more of these three genes.
Here's a list of a FRACTION of the well known dogs in the breed, historical or temporary, that carried one or more of these three genes (blue, liver, white). 
Sgr Alf vom Nordfelsen SchH3-prod liver white 
Anderl v Kleinen Pfahl SchH3FH Int. blue carrier
Arras vd Jurgensklause-prod blue, white 
VA Argus v Klammle SchH3-prod blue
VA Axel vd Deininghauserheide SchH3FH DPH carried white, blue
Ch Bernd v Kallengarten SchH2 ROM-prod liver, white
Bob v Haus an der Schiene SchH3IP3 liver carrier
VA Sieger Select Ch Bodo vom Lierberg SchH3FH white carrier
Brutus vom Milchborntal SchH3FH IP3 carried blue
Canto vd Wienerau SchH2-prod blue, also was a hemophiliac & via his daughters & their progeny spread hemophilia A widely through the breed
VA Casar(Caesar) vd Malmannsheide SchH3 ROM carried blue, white
Ch Cito vd HermannsSchleuse SchH3 carried liver, white
Enzo Manepo SchH3IP2ZVV2 liver carrier
Ex v Schlumborn SchH3 VA blue carrier
Fanto vom Hirschel SchH3FH liver carrier Sieger
Ch Garry of Benlore-prod blue, liver, white
VA,Ch Greif vom Elfenhain SchH3FH ROM-prod liver,white
V-Hein v Richterbach SchH3ROM-prod liver, white
Horand v Grafrath-breed foundation dog carried blue,liver,white
Immo von Batu SchH3FH liver carrier
VA Jalk v Fohlenbrunnen SchH3 carried liver, white
Jeck v Noricum SchH3FH liver carrier Sieger
Sgr,CS, AmCh Klodo v Boxberg SchH carried blue,liver, white 
Lasso v Neuen Berg SchH3 liver carrier Sieger
VA Marko vom Cellerland SchH3FH-prod liver 
Sgr GVCh Pfeffer v Bern ZPr MH1 carried liver,white
A/C Ch Ravenhaus Noah ROM-prod blue 
Rena v Osnabrucker Land-prod liver 
VA Rolf v OsnabruckerLand SchH3FH white carrier
Rosel v OsnabruckerLand-prod liver, white 
Sel Ch Tannenwold's Igor ROM-prod liver, white 
GVIntCh Troll vom Richterbach SchH3FH ROM carried blue, white
Ulbert v Piastendamm Schh3-prod liver 
Can GV, Int Ch Ulk Wikingerblut SchH3ROM-prod liver, white 
Uran v WildsteigerLand SchH3FH blue carrier Sieger 
Uwe v Kirschental SchH3FH liver carrier
VA Valk v Michelstadter Rathaus SchH3FH-prod blue 
V-Vello zd Sieben-Faulen SchH3FH white carrier
Wim vom Fourniermuhlenbach SchH3-prod blue 
Ch Wotam vom Richterbach SchH1 CDX ROM-prod blue, white 
Just this very small fraction of well known dogs who carry one or more of the genes for blue, liver and/or white should be enough to show that if all the dogs who were carriers of these colors had never been bred from, the GSD as a breed would never have existed at all.


----------



## BlueDogs (Oct 11, 2013)

*Correction-*



Good_Karma said:


> This is perhaps not what you are looking for, but here is an example of a blue GSD mix. The puppy in my avatar, and then here she is as an adult:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this thread is ancient but still comes up in searches so just wanted to set the record straight here. There is no such thing as a "Blue GSD Mix". They are not another breed, they are a color variation. Therefore if you happen to have a GSD mix who is ALSO a dilute then the correct terminology would be, "Here is my GSD mix. She is a dilute."

However, looking at the photo I'm wondering if you just don't have a dog that has a good dose of the gene which causes melatonin on the dog to appear washed out or faded. It's also possible that due to being a mix, there may be a dominant color gene from whatever she is mixed with that causes her to express a true gray coat color. For future reference photos, etc. can be found on an educational site I put up long ago.

It DOES need serious updating and there is at least one error in there that is major. Mainly due to the fact that at the time, information gathering on dilutes was sparse to say the least. We now have solid information that Blue GSD's can and will suffer from CDA although the most common expression of it that I see is in solid or bi-color patterned blues in which the ears alone are affected.

BlueDogs - Find Information about Blue, Liver and Isabella colored German Shepherd Dogs!


----------

